# Strengthening rotator cuffs



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Check out http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotator_cuff under Clinical significance for some exercises

In general I would say shoulder shrugs, small arm circles, push ups, rows and lat pull downs should cover it plus basic core exercises.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

Strengthen your upper back and rear delts. Make sure in the gym for every pressing movement you're doing at least twice the amount of pulling. Lots of band pull aparts, face pulls, and horizontal rowing. Avoid all overhead pressing movements and only do horizontal pressing. Follow this and your shoulders will be strong, rotator cuffs will be stable, and your posture will be greatly improved.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

Let me know if you have any further questions about any of these movements.


----------

